# CCT Glitch



## iasimp1997 (Jan 25, 2010)

I fixed it. I don't know how to delete threads, so a mod can do that .


----------



## Toad (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't have this problem at all... Do you have CCT assigned to a certain space? Try getting rid of the assignment...

If this doesn't work, disable spaces, open CCT, then enable spaces again. I would presume that would work but not sure.


----------

